
How to prepare for the coming market crash - jjoe
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/02/nassim-taleb-protege-on-how-to-prepare-for-coming-market-crash
======
WheelsAtLarge
As strange as it may sound, I think the crash will come if there's a change in
the white house or congress. Most investors fear the unknown. At least with
the current administration and congress, we know what we are getting. The
market is already nervous so I suspect once we get to October we will start to
see a lot of market volatility caused by the feeling of who is likely to be
president on any given day.

------
planetzero
I know how to prepare. I'm saving money, so when all of the stocks drop, I
will invest.

